# Demo vehicles?



## nickpsd

Does anyone remember the demo vehicles that used to go around to the vendors? I remember a couple PPI vans, Rockford Suburbans, MB Quart had a couple. I remeber Rockford had a wall of Power1000 amps. The PPI van had 2350's and JL subs What ever happened to these? I think I have pictures around here somewhere. Anyone know of any of them?


----------



## mires

Here is one of PPI's from 1991 apparently

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3854842/1990-chevrolet-astro-minivan


----------



## Cobra 19 & 54

How about the Lanzar hurse?


----------



## PPI_GUY

Orion Demo Van


----------



## Cobra 19 & 54

PPI_GUY said:


> Orion Demo Van


I remember that. A buddy of mine designed all the amps for it.


----------



## PPI_GUY

That Orion van is still the loudest thing car audio related I have ever heard. 
Cobra, give your friend a BIG thumbs up from me.


----------



## Cobra 19 & 54

I'm picking up 4 gen 1 HCCA's from him Tuesday. Their just coming back from repair so I will relay the message.


----------



## smgreen20

Never seen/heard of the LANZAR hurse. Got some pics of their Astro van. Have to find where they're at.


----------



## pocket5s

JL still has demo vehicles. you can see them on their site. I imagine they only bring them out to CES though, which sucks.


----------



## strakele

SBN is another big show where you'll see some demo vehicles from Alpine and others. They're still around, but not nearly as much it seems.


----------



## PPI_GUY

I think Rockford Fosgate either has or had a demo vehicle fairly recently. 
More pics of the Orion van are coming. I just need a few minutes to scan them.


----------



## tnaudio

I remember another Orion van that had 30 xtr 12s. It is still the loudest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## smgreen20

Here's a few of the LANZAR Chevy Astrovan.


----------



## Wolf83

Man, those demo vehicles are awesome!


----------



## brackac

Demo vans were always the highlight of any competition for me, sad to see the current state of the car audio industry.


----------



## PPI_GUY

More from the Orion van...


----------



## SaturnSL1

I know it's not a demo vehicle, but if anyone has pics of this Z34 I'd really appreciate seeing more of it. I've been an avid fan of Lumina Z34s since before I even knew anything about car audio and to me this car is the top dog.

I wish I still had my '93 Z34 

World Championship Car Audio System Demo - Calypso - YouTube


----------



## Audio Options

I owned one of the PPI Sedona vans, it had 16 JL Audio 10w6 iso in iso plates. The van finally got laid to rest about 4 months ago


----------



## Audio Options

one of my favorite demo vehicles was the orion dually as well as a rockford astrovan that fukuda built


----------



## Audio Options

SaturnSL1 said:


> I know it's not a demo vehicle, but if anyone has pics of this Z34 I'd really appreciate seeing more of it. I've been an avid fan of Lumina Z34s since before I even knew anything about car audio and to me this car is the top dog.
> 
> I wish I still had my '93 Z34
> 
> World Championship Car Audio System Demo - Calypso - YouTube



I remember seeing that car.... I miss alesis, it was the **** back in the day..lol


----------



## PPI_GUY

Audio Options said:


> I owned one of the PPI Sedona vans, it had 16 JL Audio 10w6 iso in iso plates. The van finally got laid to rest about 4 months ago


Would love to see some pics if you have any. :thumbsup:


----------



## Audio Options

I dont think I have any of it as the sedona van, we stripped it back in 2000 and redid the whole thing in arc and changed to a wall with 12 12"


----------



## PPI_GUY

I remember both the Linear Power and Rockford vans. RF toured their dealerships and attended alot of regional and most national events. But, the LP van would actually show up at dealers stores who sold competitors products and basically try to wow them into picking up LP. Atleast that's what happened at a local store.


----------



## old orion worker

Audio Options said:


> one of my favorite demo vehicles was the orion dually as well as a rockford astrovan that fukuda built


anyone know what happend to the orion yellow dually it had 20 15s and 29 hcca amps and 22 batteries.cant find any photos no where.please help me.


----------



## old orion worker

Cobra 19 & 54 said:


> I'm picking up 4 gen 1 HCCA's from him Tuesday. Their just coming back from repair so I will relay the message.


you got a 2100 hcca for sale bro


----------



## vinman

old orion worker said:


> anyone know what happend to the orion yellow dually it had 20 15s and 29 hcca amps and 22 batteries.cant find any photos no where.please help me.




















Here you go 


If you look at the pictures of the red chevy van posted by Cobra up above , you will see that in the rear driver's side door there's an Orion booklet holder that is full of Orion pamphlets they use to give out in those days 

I've got the complete collection and that pickup is featured in one of them 
As well they printed a bunch of superhero like mags that featured Orion superhero caracters named after each product 

A big hello to my friend Cobra in AZ ........ glad to see we also have this hobby in common 

Cheers ........ Vin in Ontario Canada


----------



## 63flip

I remember the first demo vehicle I ever saw. It was the Cerwin Vega Stroker white Ford E-250 van. If I remember right it had 16 15" Strokers in a wall. Can't remember what powered them. Loudest damn thing I've EVER heard in car audio.


----------



## 63flip

^^^only pic I could find of it^^^


----------



## lsm

Did anyone ever see the Atomic Stretched Astro Van in person? Atomic used to have a poster of it back in the day. Looked pretty wild!


----------



## grinditout

I believe that was the second iteration of that dually, I believe it was white on maroon the first time and had a wall with 15 x 15s' in it and a bank of 250 and 225 hccas on it with a sony head unit and sony graphic eq, the subs were on a set of switches that you could turn on each one separately. tube tv in center console with vhs tape.
high tech at the time.


----------



## grinditout

You could also get your amps in that raw finish to, if you special ordered them.
But at that time it was getting hard to get them to deliver on product that they were advertising, as it was.


----------



## dcfis

I still liked JL/PPI Mini1


----------

